# لكل برج بيت شعر تعالو شوفو بيت شعركم ايه



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

لكل برج بيت شعر خاص​ 
الحمل:
أنت الإرادة والطموح النارُ
والصبر والإيمان والإصرارُ
يبقى النجاح حليفك لكنما
طبع النفوس من النجاح تغارُ
ما دمت​ 

حملاً فاحذري يا حلوتي​ 
بعض الذئاب وجوهها أقمارُ​ 

الثور:
فيك العناد وثورة التيارِ
أما الحنان فذاب خلف ستارِ
صعب لقلبك أن يسلّم أمره
بسهولة ومرونةٍ وحوارِ
فالعقل عندك سيد متسلط
متخصص بقراءة الأفكارِ
أما هدوؤك فالعواصف خلفهُ
وحذار منك إذا غضبت حذارِ​ 

الجوزاء:
تجيدين الإثارة كل حين
وسحرك تستدير له العيونُ
ملأت الجو أنواراً وعطراً
تحير في رضاك المعجبون
فوجهك ضاحك والقلب يغلي
سيول في دواخلك الشجونُ
فإحساس حريري رقيق...وقلب حائر قلق حنونُ
سعيد من يحبك دون شك... ورغم الحب تحرقه الظنونُ
لك قلب نبيل فارحميه... أيا جوزاء دلع أم جنون؟​ 

السرطان:
امرأة السرطان يا مثابرهْ
يا حذره... يا صابرهْ
ذات العيون الحائرهْ
البحر يعلم انك صيادة ذكية وماهرهْ
فلمَ التحفظ والقلقْ؟
ولمَ التأمل والأرقْ
وأنت في عز الألقْ
سرت بعزم للهدفْ
ونلت مرتبة الشرفْ
بحكمة مدروسة لا بالتحايل والصدفْ
هيا ازرعي ابتسامة على خدود نضرهْ
أما كفاك أنك على الأمور مسيطرهْ​ 

الأسد:​ 
دقيقة الملاحظهْ.. واضحة وغامضهْ
مذهلة الحدسْ... طويلة النفسْ
فراسة تقودها للانقضاض على الفرص
أيتها العنيدةُ.. نجاحك الكبيرْ
جاء من الذكاء والتشخيص والتدبير
لك حضور مذهل ومظهر جذابْ
إصرارك الذي لا يعرف الصعابْ
يثير حولك الإعجابْ
لكنني أوصيك بالتأني
فالعنف من طباعه يقود للتجني
إياك يا قوية من بعض سوء الظنِ
لا تهملي الحبيب يا حبيبهْ
وتوازني أيتها الرهيبهْ​ 

العذراء:
فيما مضى أنت هي المحرومهْ
فيما مضى أنت هي المظلومهْ
والآن يا عزيزتي أنت هي المحظوظهْ
أنت هي المحبوبة الموهوبهْ
فاحتفلي بالسعد يا سعيدة واحتفظي بالسر يا كتومهْ
صبر لك لا يقهرُ.. يهرب منه الخطرُ
بعد الجفاف والأسى سماؤك ستمطرْ
إن ضاقت الدنيا بك، إيمانك ينتصرُ
أيتها الفارسة القديرة، إياك من منافذ نيرانها خطيرهْ
البخل والغرور ثم الغيرهْ..​ 

الميزان:
تخافين من المستقبل الآتي
برأسك فيض أسئلة.. ومن غير إجاباتِ
أهذا العمر مولاتي؟
لماذا أنت غارقة بأفكار خرافية
لماذا أنت هاربة، لماذا يا انطوائيهْ؟
أيا شفافة الوجدانْ
أيا ساحرة الصوت كأنك توأم الكروانْ
أهذا العدل يا ميزانْ
تخطي قلعة الأحزانْ
ففي أعماقك طير، يعاني لوعة الحرمانْ
كفاه السجن والسجانْ
له حق عليك القلب، يا ميزانْ​ 

العقرب:
تساهلي يا عقرب الأبراجْ
وخففي من ثورة المزاجْ
المحبون حولك.. أدمتهم نبالكِ
هيا أسرعي للنار بالأمواجْ
واعتذري فالكل في إحراجْ
يا أنت يا حبيبة
النساء والرجالْ
كم تحملين براءة الأطفال
عودي إلى هدوئك النبيلْ
وحديثك المهذب الجميلْ
أيتها ...
براءة الأطفال
عودي إلى هدوئك النبيلْ
وحديثك المهذب الجميلْ
أيتها الأنيقة.. علتك بصبرك القليلْ
حبيبك ليس له عن حبك بديلْ
إياك أن تتسرعي إياك أن تتمردي
ستندمين تأكدي​ 
الجدي:
يا نادرة الشفافية، يا عاشقة للحريهْ
يا ناجحة لا تلتفتي للخبثاء فأنت قويّهْ
يا ماشية فوق النارْ
طبعاً، منك البعض يغارْ
ليس الصخر كمثل البحر
وليس الشوك كما الأزهار
وانتبهي للقلب قليلاً وكفاك جدالاً وخصامْ
فهناك حبيب يتفانى من أجلك طول الأيامْ
يحتاج حنانك ووفاء
ما الدنيا من دون غرامْ؟​ 


الدلو:
لماذا البرود، لماذا السكونْ؟
كفانا دموعاً تقول العيونْ
يا دلو، اخرج إلى الشمس لطفاً
كفانا نغوص ببئر الظنونْ
نجحت كثيراً بقهر الصعابْ
وكنت ضياء يشق الضبابْ
فآن الأوان لننهي العذابْ
أسهلٌ علينا يضيع الشبابْ؟
فقلب الأنوثة مثل الزهورْ
يحتاج ماء ويحتاج نورْ
أسهلٌ علينا يضيع الجمالْ؟
يقول تعالي فقولي تعالْ
هو الحب نادى بكل جلالْ​ 

القوس
أفيقي من النوم يا سيدهْ، فنوم النهار بلا فائدهْ
يا قوس يا متفائلهْ
لك كبرياء هائلهْ
ومغامرات مذهلهْ
السعي من صفاتكِ
والحب كل حياتكِ
لكن هناك دسائس دوماً تحاك حولكِ
تسعين للأمل الشهي
وطموحك لا ينتهي
إياك أن تنكسري، بل قاومي وكابري
حتماً تمر العاصفة، ويفيض نهر العاطفهْ
من بعد طول عذابك تجنين أحلى الثمرِ
وحبيبك الذي اختفى سيعود مثل القمرِ​ 

الحوت:
يا حوت يا غامضة الأهدافْ
الكل من هدوئك يخافْ
قوية واثقة عنيدهْ، سفينة تقودها عاطفة شديدهْ
معشوقة الرجال والنساءْ
شديدة التركيز والدهاءْ
يا حوت يا كريمة العطاءْ
حبيبك المخلص يا حسناءْ
لا تهمليه وحده يغوص تحت الماءْ
وبادليه الحب والوفاءْ
فما الحياة والحب بلا وفاءْ؟ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمل:
أنت الإرادة والطموح النارُ
والصبر والإيمان والإصرارُ
يبقى النجاح حليفك لكنما
طبع النفوس من النجاح تغارُ
ما دمت​ 

حملاً فاحذري يا حلوتي​ 
بعض الذئاب وجوهها أقمارُ

*موضوع حميل يا روزى 
شكرا ليكى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

نورت يا هيرو بمرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الميزان:
تخافين من المستقبل الآتي
برأسك فيض أسئلة.. ومن غير إجاباتِ
أهذا العمر مولاتي؟
لماذا أنت غارقة بأفكار خرافية
لماذا أنت هاربة، لماذا يا انطوائيهْ؟
أيا شفافة الوجدانْ
أيا ساحرة الصوت كأنك توأم الكروانْ
أهذا العدل يا ميزانْ
تخطي قلعة الأحزانْ
ففي أعماقك طير، يعاني لوعة الحرمانْ
كفاه السجن والسجانْ
له حق عليك القلب، يا ميزانْ
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الميزان:​ 


تخافين من المستقبل الآتي
برأسك فيض أسئلة.. ومن غير إجاباتِ
أهذا العمر مولاتي؟
لماذا أنت غارقة بأفكار خرافية
لماذا أنت هاربة، لماذا يا انطوائيهْ؟
أيا شفافة الوجدانْ
أيا ساحرة الصوت كأنك توأم الكروانْ
أهذا العدل يا ميزانْ
تخطي قلعة الأحزانْ
ففي أعماقك طير، يعاني لوعة الحرمانْ
كفاه السجن والسجانْ
له حق عليك القلب، يا ميزانْ​ 


*ميرسى يا قمر موضوع جميل *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

نورتي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## مملكة الغابة (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمل:
أنت الإرادة والطموح النارُ
والصبر والإيمان والإصرارُ
يبقى النجاح حليفك لكنما
طبع النفوس من النجاح تغارُ
ما دمت



حملاً فاحذري يا حلوتي


بعض الذئاب وجوهها أقمارُ

موضوع جميل جدااااااا​


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليكي

نورتي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ​ الدلو:
> لماذا البرود، لماذا السكونْ؟
> كفانا دموعاً تقول العيونْ
> يا دلو، اخرج إلى الشمس لطفاً
> ...





*كلام حلو قووي
شكرا روزي
وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## zama (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> الميزان:
> تخافين من المستقبل الآتي
> برأسك فيض أسئلة.. ومن غير إجاباتِ
> أهذا العمر مولاتي؟
> ...



 ..

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الجوزاء:
تجيدين الإثارة كل حين
وسحرك تستدير له العيونُ
ملأت الجو أنواراً وعطراً
تحير في رضاك المعجبون
فوجهك ضاحك والقلب يغلي
سيول في دواخلك الشجونُ
فإحساس حريري رقيق...وقلب حائر قلق حنونُ
سعيد من يحبك دون شك... ورغم الحب تحرقه الظنونُ
لك قلب نبيل فارحميه... أيا جوزاء دلع أم جنون؟​ 
موضوع راااائع
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> الجوزاء:
> تجيدين الإثارة كل حين
> وسحرك تستدير له العيونُ
> ملأت الجو أنواراً وعطراً
> ...



*جمييييييييييل جدا*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلام حلو قووي*
> *شكرا روزي*
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> ..
> 
> أشكرك جداً ..


 

نورت يا زاما

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> الجوزاء:​
> تجيدين الإثارة كل حين
> وسحرك تستدير له العيونُ
> ملأت الجو أنواراً وعطراً
> ...


 

نورتي يا ملكة

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جمييييييييييل جدا*
> 
> *ميرسي يا قمر*​


 

نورتي يا روكا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> الجدي:
> يا نادرة الشفافية، يا عاشقة للحريهْ
> يا ناجحة لا تلتفتي للخبثاء فأنت قويّهْ
> يا ماشية فوق النارْ
> ...



*أناااااااااااا :yahoo:*​


----------



## Bent Christ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ​
> الثور:
> فيك العناد وثورة التيارِ
> أما الحنان فذاب خلف ستارِ
> ...


_*صح صح*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أناااااااااااا :yahoo:*​


ربنا يفرحك كمان و كمان :smil12:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*صح صح*_​


_*يا مى يا مى جاااانى الرعب والقلق*_ :a63:​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *أناااااااااااا :yahoo:*​


 

نورتي يا حبي بمرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*صح صح*_​


 

نورتي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل جدا يا روزى
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يعوضك يا كوكو

نورت


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لكل برج بيت شعر خاص​
> 
> 
> الجوزاء:
> ...


*جنون يا خويا 
ههههههههههه
موضوع جميل اوى
 ثانكس لك ياروزى 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

نورتي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## م المجدلية (19 سبتمبر 2010)

العذراء:
فيما مضى أنت هي المحرومهْ
فيما مضى أنت هي المظلومهْ
والآن يا عزيزتي أنت هي المحظوظهْ
أنت هي المحبوبة الموهوبهْ
فاحتفلي بالسعد يا سعيدة واحتفظي بالسر يا كتومهْ
صبر لك لا يقهرُ.. يهرب منه الخطرُ
بعد الجفاف والأسى سماؤك ستمطرْ
إن ضاقت الدنيا بك، إيمانك ينتصرُ
أيتها الفارسة القديرة، إياك من منافذ نيرانها خطيرهْ
البخل والغرور ثم الغيرهْ..

يسلموووااا فعلاا رووعة

شكرااا


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لمرورك يا قمره

وانا زيك العذراء بردو

بصره كده ههههههههههههه


----------



## ارووجة (20 سبتمبر 2010)

> الدلو:
> لماذا البرود، لماذا السكونْ؟
> كفانا دموعاً تقول العيونْ
> يا دلو، اخرج إلى الشمس لطفاً
> ...




شكرا عالموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليكي ولمرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## love2be (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*بصراحة موضوع اخر جمال  
شكرا على مجهودك​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *بصراحة موضوع اخر جمال​*
> 
> *شكرا على مجهودك*​


 

شكرا ليك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

العذراء:
فيما مضى أنت هي المحرومهْ
فيما مضى أنت هي المظلومهْ
والآن يا عزيزتي أنت هي المحظوظهْ
أنت هي المحبوبة الموهوبهْ
فاحتفلي بالسعد يا سعيدة واحتفظي بالسر يا كتومهْ
صبر لك لا يقهرُ.. يهرب منه الخطرُ
بعد الجفاف والأسى سماؤك ستمطرْ
إن ضاقت الدنيا بك، إيمانك ينتصرُ
أيتها الفارسة القديرة، إياك من منافذ نيرانها خطيرهْ
البخل والغرور ثم الغيرهْ..

موضوع لذيذ ياحبى
تسلم ايدك
​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 سبتمبر 2010)

> القوس
> أفيقي من النوم يا سيدهْ، فنوم النهار بلا فائدهْ
> يا قوس يا متفائلهْ
> لك كبرياء هائلهْ
> ...


 
شكرا يا روزى​


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> العذراء:​
> فيما مضى أنت هي المحرومهْ
> فيما مضى أنت هي المظلومهْ
> والآن يا عزيزتي أنت هي المحظوظهْ
> ...


 

تسلمي يا قمراية

نورتي يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا يا روزى​


 

شكرا ليكي يا قمر


----------



## ميرنا (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الأسد:


دقيقة الملاحظهْ.. واضحة وغامضهْ
مذهلة الحدسْ... طويلة النفسْ
فراسة تقودها للانقضاض على الفرص
أيتها العنيدةُ.. نجاحك الكبيرْ
جاء من الذكاء والتشخيص والتدبير
لك حضور مذهل ومظهر جذابْ
إصرارك الذي لا يعرف الصعابْ
يثير حولك الإعجابْ
لكنني أوصيك بالتأني
فالعنف من طباعه يقود للتجني
إياك يا قوية من بعض سوء الظنِ
لا تهملي الحبيب يا حبيبهْ
وتوازني أيتها الرهيبهْ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

نورتي يا ميرنا


----------



## back_2_zero (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الحوت:
يا حوت يا غامضة الأهدافْ
الكل من هدوئك يخافْ
قوية واثقة عنيدهْ، سفينة تقودها عاطفة شديدهْ
معشوقة الرجال والنساءْ
شديدة التركيز والدهاءْ
يا حوت يا كريمة العطاءْ
حبيبك المخلص يا حسناءْ
لا تهمليه وحده يغوص تحت الماءْ
وبادليه الحب والوفاءْ
فما الحياة والحب بلا وفاءْ؟ ​


----------



## نغم (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الجوزاء:
تجيدين الإثارة كل حين
وسحرك تستدير له العيونُ
ملأت الجو أنواراً وعطراً
تحير في رضاك المعجبون
فوجهك ضاحك والقلب يغلي
سيول في دواخلك الشجونُ
فإحساس حريري رقيق...وقلب حائر قلق حنونُ
سعيد من يحبك دون شك... ورغم الحب تحرقه الظنونُ
لك قلب نبيل فارحميه... أيا جوزاء دلع أم جنون؟​ 
بدئت اؤمن بالابراج واشعارها
شكرا روزى متميزة على طول ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> الحوت:
> 
> يا حوت يا غامضة الأهدافْ
> الكل من هدوئك يخافْ
> ...


 
نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> الجوزاء:​
> 
> 
> تجيدين الإثارة كل حين
> ...


 
منورة دايما يا قمرربنا يعوضك


----------



## bethoven (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي جدا علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*مواضيعك متجددة يا روزى وجميله *


*بس كنت عاوزة اطلب منك طلب؟*

*ياريت تجيبى لنا الشهور بتوزيع الابراج بتاعتها*

*عشان*
*فينا مش عارف برجه*

*ميرسى ليكى..*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

حاضر يا حبيبتيمن عنيا يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> الجدي:
> يا نادرة الشفافية، يا عاشقة للحريهْ
> يا ناجحة لا تلتفتي للخبثاء فأنت قويّهْ
> يا ماشية فوق النارْ
> ...



جميل ياروزى
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

نورتي يا سندريلا

ربنا يعوضك


----------

